# Fertilizer for anubias? (and java fern)[emoji16]



## claudiaa (Aug 3, 2017)

How's that for anubias and java fern?

I got my lighting figured out yesterday, and just bought this, and some plants today. Wondering if it's good or if I should look for another? There was another one available but it was very cheap and wasn't iron enriched.

I also got a moss ball

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p0tluck94 (Apr 12, 2017)

claudiaa said:


> How's that for anubias and java fern?
> 
> I got my lighting figured out yesterday, and just bought this, and some plants today. Wondering if it's good or if I should look for another? There was another one available but it was very cheap and wasn't iron enriched.
> 
> ...


Are your anubias and ferns planted in the substrate, if so they actually grow better better when roots are exposed to the water column, if the anubias is planted in the substrate make sure the rhizomes are not buried they have to be above the substrate or they will die. Also anubias and ferns grow in pretty much anything and moss balks are actually algae

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Welcome to APC!

Since you are just starting and have plants that have very low nutrient requirements, I would not use the fertilizer yet. For low-light easy plants, fish food may supply all the nutrients the plants need. Let the tank stabilize for at least a month, then decide if you need fertilizer based on plant growth.

All the plants you mention are slow growing, and you won't see much growth in a month. If you see any growth, the plant are probably fine without fertilizers.


----------



## claudiaa (Aug 3, 2017)

Alright, thank you! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

